# Deer Lease Camp house



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find deals on old mobil homes or oilfield trailers for deer lease camp houses? Has anyone ever tried to build there own camphouse?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, right down in our classifieds http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=381534


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

craigslist. Got a 2006 FEMA self contained 28' trailer for $6K that had never been used. Everything works like new.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

call skip at 210 288 8899


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Just search for FEMA trailers... My brother picked one up a couple years ago for $2500. Great condition!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We built ours this year


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Also think about using a steel shipping container and build out the inside as needed. Might be much more easier to haul. There is a thread on here somewhere with pics of a build out.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> We built ours this year


You can spot a beer can in almost every picture... J/K Nice job.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Guys at our lease built one similar to Saltwater Sensations, but walled theirs off. It has a "master bedroom" and a back room with 5 sets of bunks, a bathroom, and a living room.

We have a smaller portable building, probably 15x10, that serves as the camp kitchen. It's got a gas stove, fridge, sink, counters, table and microwave.

The cabin me, the wife, and kids stay in is a 14 x 30 portable building that was insulated and paneled. It has a walled off bathroom in it with a shower, toilet, and sink, but the rest is open. We've got a small table, fridge, gas stove, cabinets and sink, futon, and two sets of bunk beds on a far wall away from the bathroom.

NOTE: One thing I learned... in a small space such as a camp house - INSTALL A VENT FAN IN THE BATHROOM. Coming from a dad who has a 10 year old with rotten gut. I know it's not me, because my **** don't stink.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys 

Nice build out saltwater sensations 

My buddy and I are thinking about searching for some blue prints online and attempting to build our own cabin... Should be interesting but I think we can do it


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

There's an RV/camper dealer at the corner of 59 south and beltway 8(west). They have a yard full of what looks to be FEMA trailers...could be worth a look.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out square one containers. They convert sea containers for cheap and they seal up tight.


----------



## goosekillr (Jul 11, 2007)

Built our own this year. 14x24. By the time you get insulation, heater/ac, roofing, interior and exterior panel and trim the costs add up. Ended up coming out to an even 4000. Better than a fema trailor for less money, but you gotta put in a lot of hours to get it done.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

most of the RV dealers have FEMA trailers for 2-5K. in good shape too.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

goosekillr said:


> Built our own this year. 14x24. By the time you get insulation, heater/ac, roofing, interior and exterior panel and trim the costs add up. Ended up coming out to an even 4000. Better than a fema trailor for less money, but you gotta put in a lot of hours to get it done.


Do you have any pics?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Thanks for the input guys
> 
> Nice build out saltwater sensations
> 
> My buddy and I are thinking about searching for some blue prints online and attempting to build our own cabin... Should be interesting but I think we can do it


Thanks. But we arent done yet. It was a a lot of fun/work and took a lot of beer. We are gonna insulate it after season and build a porch etc....


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

*Camp House*

Not mine but in the plans after seeing this!


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

*Some More*

Some More


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a picture of my camphouse in the river bottoms. Bought a metal building kit and built it myself. Insulated and potbelly stove as a heater. had it for about 6yrs now and about 4k into it.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a nice two container buildout!!!

I have seen it done with three before, laid out in a C shape. Rafters and poles across the middle for a common area that is spacious and dry, fire pit/place in the middle. Bedrooms in two of the containers, one used for storage/mudroom. Cheap, can be built in stages, and best of all, you can move it if you lose the lease.


----------



## goosekillr (Jul 11, 2007)

sorry hav'nt taken any pics of it. built it like a shed. higher on one side than the other with a sloped roof. Helps avoid the gable ends and cuts down on lumber in rafters. I'll snap a pic the next time I go out.


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

Trailers work great. We built our camps, but built them long and narrow (just narrow enough to legally haul down the road) and on skids so if we move leases, all I have to do is winch them up on a flatbed gooseneck and move to the next place. The way leases are these days, I would think twice about spending a bunch of money building a camp on a place that I paid for out of my pocket and couldn't easily move. Just a thought.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought a FEMA trailer for $3k. Works just fine with a few exeptions...

It is not a travel trailer so you get no holding tanks or water pump. They are made to set up on a site with water and sewer connections. They rely on the city water pressure to push the water to the sink, toilet, & shower. Also, they do not have all of the storage that a normal travel trailer has.

It does have an A/C that keeps us cool at night and we stay dry and warm in the winter.

Just my experience.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Those FEMA trailers are hard to beat for the money. I got an 06 model 30ft one bedroom that had never been used for $5K. Excellent shape with unused furniture, AC, heat, stove, microwave, central heat, etc. I bought a couple of those Honda 2kw generators that run all night on a gallon of gas and are so quiet you can't hardly hear them. One gen will power the trailer unless you need the AC then you run both gens in parallel. An RV electric water pump with a pressure switch will pump water into the trailer. I thought about building a small cabin but by the time I would have put in insulation, air/heat, plumbing, furniture, etc it would have been a lot of work and a lot more money than my trailer.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I think we're fix'n to build a couple of these, but my BIL owns the land, not a lease.
Liking the stone, steel roof model.
http://www.townandcountryplans.com/huntsman.html


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Deer Cabin*

Look up my post (Cabin from the ashes) we built a cabin to fit on a lowboy trailer and hauled it to the lease.
I have plenty of pictures.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I am going to look at the lease after the first of the year and will have a better handle on what I need to do.


----------



## Bigguns (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a couple trailers in the classified section. I mainly only sell to 
2Coolers because they are my people. I get the upper end of the FEMA trailers (dealer specs)_ A whole house for half of what your buddy paid for his four wheeler. Tightlines.._


----------

